# Delta Company 2003



## True Canadian (12 Nov 2003)

Anybody here from Delta, at VACSTC this summer taking CL? Cuz I‘d like to find some of my camp friends. 

 :soldier:


----------



## Buschgirl427 (12 May 2005)

I was in Delta coy in 2003. 24 platoon. What platoon were you in?


----------



## Burrows (12 May 2005)

I don't know..but I bet his platoon was taught not to revive threads dead for over a year.

Closed.


----------

